# Please help with my betta :0(



## alienataris (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe someone can help me with this..... I just bought a new Betta today. At the pet store the poor little guy looked like he had been on the shelf so long. His little cup was only half full and there was a dead bug in the water. I just had to take him home.

When I got home and inspected him i noticed his eyes looked a little puffy and had a clear round coating on the outside. Does my new fish have pop eye?? I feel so sad for him. The water he came in was REALLY dirty.

Will this go away on its own??

He is now living in a fully cycled, heated and filtered 5 gallon tank. Other than the puffy eyes he seems to be doing well and eating okay.

Is there anything else i should do?? Could the pop eye clear up on its own since he is now living in clean water??

Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm, well as much as you feel bad for unhealthy bettas they usually die very soon after you get them. Watch him for a few days and if his eye continues to look bad i recomend getting some medicine for him. Is he alone in the tank? If not you should put him in a hospital tank.


----------



## alienataris (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes he is alone in the tank. I am really hopeful that he will pull through. He seems less lethargic now and his little fins have finally un-clamped. He is even starting to come up to the front of the tank and beg for food when he sees me, which is something he wasn't doing. His eyes still look the same. No improvement but not getting worse either.

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Also, some bettas just have puffy eyes, I know someone who got a female betta from a petstore with giant puffy eyes and thats just how she is.


----------



## alienataris (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies! I am happy to say that my lil betta has pulled through. He is a completely different fish now! He is swimming around so much now! He used to barely move and would only stay in one spot. His colors are brighter and his eyes look 100% better! And he is such a little piggy when it comes to food! :animated_fish_swimm

He is such a happy little fish now and I'm so glad I got him. :0)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Fish Eye Disorders


----------

